# Portuguese floor corker



## Brian (Dec 10, 2010)

I am just looking for some opinions and I know you all will give me yours... haha  Hey I am looking to get a floor corker and I cork 30ish bottles every month or so (so far this will slow a little). So my question is except for the plastic jaws what is the difference between this and an Italian corker and is it really worth the extra $60. for someone like me??


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Dec 10, 2010)

I have a Portuguese one and the iris on it isn't plastic it is brass.

Here is a thread to answer your question though:

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7293


----------



## Brian (Dec 10, 2010)

Duhhh sorry about that. Thanks for that link winemaker! I should have thought about searching.. Just looking at corkers online and wasn't thinking..


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 10, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> I have a Portuguese one and the iris on it isn't plastic it is brass.
> 
> Here is a thread to answer your question though:
> 
> http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7293



Jon, I have the Potuguese and my jaws are nylon. I thought only the Italian had brass jaws.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Dec 10, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Jon, I have the Potuguese and my jaws are nylon. I thought only the Italian had brass jaws.



Dan - i didn't know the Port's came with nylon jaws. Maybe i got a manufactures defect - in my favor .


----------



## JohnT (Dec 10, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> I have a Portuguese one and the iris on it isn't plastic it is brass.
> 
> Here is a thread to answer your question though:
> 
> http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7293



Same here (ditto)


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 10, 2010)

I love my port. floor corker. What a great investment. Great time and labor saver! My jaws are nylon.


----------



## Brian (Dec 10, 2010)

So I take it from this thread that a port corker will be just fine for my use.. Thanks guys!


----------



## Tom (Dec 10, 2010)

If you have nylon jaws DO NOT USE SYNTHETICS. The nylon jaws will crease the cork and you may get leaks. Otherwise go for it


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 10, 2010)

I have the nylon jaews and have used synthetic with no problems. Now for what it's worth My local guy told me if you have the old corker with three screws on top you'll have problems. The newer corker only has two screw heads on top and they do not have problems with them. I have the new one and have done lots of synthetics in the past. I am not endorsing it just telling my experiance. I know someone else with the older one and they do have problems creasing synthetic corks.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 10, 2010)

I think the older Port floor corkers had the brass and then they switched to the nylon to cut the cost down. One other difference with Port and Italian is that the arm is longer on the Italian model giving you a little more leverage as they are also used with Champagne corks which need a stronger pull.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Dec 10, 2010)

Wade E said:


> I think the older Port floor corkers had the brass and then they switched to the nylon to cut the cost down. One other difference with Port and Italian is that the arm is longer on the Italian model giving you a little more leverage as they are also used with Champagne corks which need a stronger pull.



That might explain why mine is brass


----------



## Loren (Dec 12, 2010)

I have been using an old double lever hand corker, it just pushes the cork in from the center without compressing it first. Does not do a very good job. Does the Port floor corker compress the cork first? I see there is a wine shop near Orlando where I can buy one for $54.00, deal or no deal Loren


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 12, 2010)

Deal! Grab it and buy it and don't look back. You won't regret it!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 12, 2010)

Yes it compresses it first then it pushes it in. Its what I use and have been using for years now.


----------



## Tom (Dec 12, 2010)

Loren said:


> I have been using an old double lever hand corker, it just pushes the cork in from the center without compressing it first. Does not do a very good job. Does the Port floor corker compress the cork first? I see there is a wine shop near Orlando where I can buy one for $54.00, deal or no deal Loren


Yes it compresses the cork..
DEAL .. go for it !


----------



## jbear (Dec 26, 2010)

That is about what I paid for mine last month and I thought it was a good investment. Actually I went together with a friend who makes mead and we split the cost. If you look at the cost of other pieces of equipment $60 does not seem that much. Some concentrates approach that price and I felt I did not need the expected aggravation of a small hand corker..


----------



## twistedvine (Dec 26, 2010)

I've only had my Port floor corker for a couple of months but it was worth every penny. I love it and am a little upset I did not purchase sooner.


----------



## Dufresne11 (Dec 26, 2010)

I am with Twisted, I have a port corker that is only 3 - 4 months old. Nylon jaws and I wish I had bought it when I first got into this hobby


----------



## Loren (Dec 27, 2010)

Broke mine in yesterday, bottled 5 gallon of Lambrusco. What a difference over the hand corker. Loren


----------

